# Is SAS turning you into a misantrophe?



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

With reference to frequent conflicts and prejudice among the community.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

No. It's turning me into a huge time waster though.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

The opinions I share on here are opinions I held long before becoming a member here… 

Reading other people's comments who share similar problems to myself only reinforces what I already know – so in a way there probably is some tendencies. I wouldn't say our community has 'changed' me to become a misanthropic, though. 

All my comments are simply based upon my own experiences of other people, how they act and how I've tried to adapt and change in numerous ways in desperate attempts to make them accept me. It simply isn't going to be… I wouldn't have the views that I do and I wouldn't have a lot of my SA if it wasn't for external influences.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think so, I've always had a bit of cynicism to me. I think sometimes this forum does make it easy to show it though.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

There are a number of people on here who I don't like, but there are plenty of awesome people on here too. It doesn't make me misanthropic in the slightest. I will never stop caring about people - that's probably my biggest weakness.


----------



## billie227 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nope, its great to meet new people with similar issues to mine and makes me realize that I really am not the only one


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't really hate Humans, and I'm an idealist so there's also that. They certainly annoy me often, mostly on this forum, sometimes more than others depending on my mood. 

I think often this place makes my mental state worse though, lots of people here are very judgmental which is ironic. 

I do disagree with lots of people here reguarly as well.

Worst online community I've ever been part of by far, but there are a handful of cool people too, and there were more but they've left/barely post/been banned.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Tbh I have had one hand lazily milking the misanthropic udder for quite some time.

I don't think this place is particularly bad though. If I turn on my TV or read a newspaper for any length of time, that's far worse.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No. I think people unconsciously look for evidence to support their current beliefs. You can find evidence of all sorts of things on SAS. Certainly there's a lot of evidence to support misanthropy, so if that's your thing, you can gorge to your heart's content.

Personally, it hasn't affected me one way or the other. I have as much empathy for people as I used to. I know most of the people here are damaged and hurting and searching for reasons for their pain and justifications for their desires and actions. That's the way the world goes.



splendidbob said:


> Tbh I have had one hand lazily milking the misanthropic udder for quite some time.


Beautiful, poignant, and evocative. 5/5


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Is brutal honesty misanthropy? History is a misanthrope.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

truant said:


> Beautiful, poignant, and evocative. 5/5


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I was one long before I came here.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Not really. I mean, I definitely loathe some S.A.S. members, but at the same time, there are quite a few folks on here whom I like!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah. It's all your fault.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I think the fact I frequently lurk and post here suggests it doesn't. Any activity I find loathsome I usually end that activity.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

You think this is bad? Walk outside. Or go look around the internet. You'll lose faith quick enough.

All this place does is cause what I hide to bubble over and it's there to be expressed upon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Worst online community I've ever been part of by far, but there are a handful of cool people too, and there were more but they've left/barely post/been banned.


 You must tell me what sites you go on, because I've always considered SAS a step up from most forums even though it does have it's bad moments 

The amount of posturing and ego tends to be a lot more out of hand elsewhere online for example.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

minimized said:


> You think this is bad? Walk outside.


I completely disagree. This sounds like the type of thing that would happen to people who don't go outside, don't interact outside of the internet and forums. The real world is full of nice, honest, hardworking people, who are trying to make the most of their life and care about others.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> You must tell me what sites you go on, because I've always considered SAS a step up from most forums even though it does have it's bad moments
> 
> The amount of posturing and ego tends to be a lot more out of hand elsewhere online for example.


There are definitely worse places (in my opinion,) but I'm not really a part of those sites so it's kind of different. I've never really been on a forum as divisive as this one before. I've never had to deal with some of the stuff I've had to deal with here on another site either. I'm not really on any other forums actively now, but I don't see stuff that annoys me on reddit etc as much tbh.

I spend a lot more time here, so it makes sense that I'd have a more negative opinion of this website built up over time.

The gender dynamic on this forum is pretty weird at best, lots of people have a lot of resentment. It's not a comfortable place to be a lot of the time. No one can really talk about what they want to talk about because everyone's annoyed. They banned a lot of people lately, so it's died down a little. But still, if men say what they really think women get pissed off, if women say what they really think men get pissed off.

There are women here who I can see have just become progressively more pissed off at men because of the stuff they read here and if this site is their only exposure to men, which in some cases I can tell it pretty much is, that's not too surprising.

There's a very strong us vs them atmosphere on this forum, gender is the biggest thing but you do see it with other stuff as well.

On other sites you don't have this. Most sites don't have such a diverse group of people. They can also be a complete disaster, but they're not masquerading as anything else like a support site lol.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I completely disagree. This sounds like the type of thing that would happen to people who don't go outside, don't interact outside of the internet and forums. The real world is full of nice, honest, hardworking people, who are trying to make the most of their life and care about others.


Ha, it must just be me then :b I exude a special pheromone that compels everyone to treat me like iron man. I don't go outside much since doing so is moot.

This place often is painful but it sucks me back in. At least here I have gotten to talk to a few nice people, even if it took years to do so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I spend a lot more time here, so it makes sense that I'd have a more negative opinion of this website built up over time.
> 
> The gender dynamic on this forum is pretty weird at best, lots of people have a lot of resentment. It's not a comfortable place to be a lot of the time. No one can really talk about what they want to talk about because everyone's annoyed. They banned a lot of people lately, so it's died down a little. But still, if men say what they really think women get pissed off, if women say what they really think men get pissed off.
> 
> There are women here who I can see have just become progressively more pissed off at men because of the stuff they read here and if this site is their only exposure to men, which in some cases I can tell it pretty much is, that's not too surprising.


Pretty much this. Although to answer your question, I was a cynical misanthrope long before I came here.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I mean a lot of you are absolute disgraceful garbage people but i don't let it eat me up lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i never really hated anyone other than myself, i mean i despised many, but i dont care enough to hate


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll agree with the hot white guy above me and say that I really don't care enough to hate the people here. I feel indifferent I suppose, but wouldn't care to meet the majority of the people here face to face. I guess they'd say the same about me, so... :stu is my official reaction to SAS people.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

No, it doesn't; it's not worth getting worked up over a forum!

I tried to find ****'s to give, I really did! I looked between the seat cushions on the couch; the glove box of my truck, the ashtray; shoot, I even checked my wallet!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Pretty much this. Although to answer your question, I was a cynical misanthrope long before I came here.


I like that your status is 'I am totally Darth Vader' and mine is 'I'm basically Kylo Ren' :')

Technically this makes me your number one fan I guess.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I like that your status is 'I am totally Darth Vader' and mine is 'I'm basically Kylo Ren' :')
> 
> Technically this makes me your number one fan I guess.


Yup, haha! >

I personally got tired of Kylo's character in The Force Awakens, and thought that he was too emotional at times with his random destructive outbursts when ever one of his officers disobeyed him. Also, his mask was useless and had no real point aside from looking scary.

I love how Darth Vader just chokes someone to death using The Force if they disobey him. He was also more cold and calculating to me. His mask also serves a purpose: if he takes it off, he dies. It had both style AND substance.

Darth Maul was pretty scary too. Enough Star-Wars nerdiness from me.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No SAS hasn't made me hate humanity as a whole but some posters I noticed are very down on themselves and I don't like that. It's a projection of me somehow, because sometimes I'm like that and I hate that part of me.

There are some posters I like and others I don't.The one's I don't like are those ppl who have a flagrant air of superiority, condescending, and are dismissive of other's concerns because they compare it to their tribulations. And I hate sarcastic remarks. Have differing opinions but show respect.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> I mean a lot of you are absolute disgraceful garbage people but i don't let it eat me up lol


On behalf of SAS, thank you for gracing us mere mortals with your presence. Surely you must do it out of the kindness of your heart, as no sane person would hang around people they despise.

Whatever would we do without your snide, one-trick pony humor?


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I was a misanthrope LONG before I found SAS.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There are definitely worse places (in my opinion,) but I'm not really a part of those sites so it's kind of different. I've never really been on a forum as divisive as this one before. I've never had to deal with some of the stuff I've had to deal with here on another site either. I'm not really on any other forums actively now, but I don't see stuff that annoys me on reddit etc as much tbh.
> 
> I spend a lot more time here, so it makes sense that I'd have a more negative opinion of this website built up over time.
> 
> ...


People are on edge and there's a lot of PTSD towards society and humans going on here. Places like ****hate and mgtow forums show a lot more bitterness towards humanity than on sas imo. Like you said before this site is more blue pill than those places, which is which is likely why they target sas. When I browse sites with comment boards that have more regular (non frustrated) folk, there's more comradery and friendliness and less disdain for difficulties in life.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

McFly said:


> People are on edge and there's a lot of PTSD towards society and humans going on here. Places like ****hate and mgtow forums show a lot more bitterness towards humanity than on sas imo. Like you said before this site is more blue pill than those places, which is which is likely why they target sas. When I browse sites with comment boards that have more regular (non frustrated) folk, there's more comradery and friendliness and less disdain for difficulties in life.


Where are these sites? Most internet forums I've seen have not been cheery places.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> I mean a lot of you are absolute disgraceful garbage people but i don't let it eat me up lol


Now I am sad...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Yup, haha! >
> 
> I personally got tired of Kylo's character in The Force Awakens, and thought that he was too emotional at times with his random destructive outbursts when ever one of his officers disobeyed him. Also, his mask was useless and had no real point aside from looking scary.
> 
> ...


Yeah Kylo is all over the place lol, that's why I relate to him. I like his lightsaber too. Although purple is my favourite colour...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah Kylo is all over the place lol, that's why I relate to him.


I can come off as cold at times myself, hence my appreciation for Vader. Ha!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

funnynihilist said:


> Where are these sites? Most internet forums I've seen have not been cheery places.


Flickr, imgur, certain sections of huffpost before they switched to their facebook format. Other random small forums I've been on over the years.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I was pretty much a misanthrope long before finding SAS. Sad to say that being on this site has not really helped me trust people anymore though. I've found some friends here, there's no doubt about that but I've also found new reasons not to trust and new reasons to be really cautious before I trust lol.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

This site has never dictated how I feel about myself&society.It's *****h0les,unreliable,judgmental,and cliquish people in the real world who have turned me into me into a misanthrope.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> People are on edge and there's a lot of PTSD towards society and humans going on here. Places like ****hate and mgtow forums show a lot more bitterness towards humanity than on sas imo. Like you said before this site is more blue pill than those places, which is which is likely why they target sas. When I browse sites with comment boards that have more regular (non frustrated) folk, there's more comradery and friendliness and less disdain for difficulties in life.


I think a more important consideration is that a lot of people here don't pick up many social skills or learn how to act properly in befriending or getting along with others. Throughout your life you meet hundreds and thousands of people who are completely different from you, and you get along with them, befriend them even, or at least work with them. Because you pick up these social conventions, you learn how to disagree amicably, you learn how to speak to people who are different than you, you learn all the tricks and phrases that encourage bonding rather than division. If you don't go out ever, if you stay inside and only interact with the world online as many here might, you don't pick up those skills. So it's a forum full of people who don't actually know how to talk to other people.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

gopherinferno said:


> I mean a lot of you are absolute disgraceful garbage people but i don't let it eat me up lol


I really hope I'm one of the people here that you think are garbage. If so, at least I'd be doing one thing right in my life.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Other forums and humanity in general are far worse than this community, and that's just in our civilized part of the world. Though SAS is where I come to express and solidify my disdain.

Regarding gender issues, yes this community is conflicted but at least we discuss the issues. I live in a so-called first-world country where double standards are hardly ever questioned and sexism is in some ways still institutionalized. People seem fine with it, which is what aggravates me the most. Ignorance and brutishness are the norm out there.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Not at all, I enjoy the infrequent drama this site provides. My popcorn supplies are pretty low right now, it's a great shame that the mods have tightened up in recent months. Good threads seem to vanish without explanation meaning there's way less drama


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

This site is cool with some of the people I've met, and useful at times to me. That's why I'm torn between using it and not using it. I don't genuinely hate people here or think they are someone I would not get along with. I just think the medium of text takes away the facial expressions and inflection voice provides which makes it easier to misunderstand people here. On top of that, having social anxiety means your social skills are not well-developed to handle any conflict with other people so it escalates here sometimes.

I'd honestly rather meet everyone here in person and talk about problems in person than type away. That makes me feel like it would take away those misunderstandings or annoyances you feel at some of the things posted here -- because face it, you're reading it in your own (paranoid or anxious) voice to yourself what everyone says -- some people are just not good at communicating through text -- it's easier to put aside differences when you meet people in person than online. I've met many people in person from this site or talked to them on the phone, and over the years this is the conclusion I've come to. Most people on this site are nice, minus the blatantly racist,bigoted or sexist posts.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Life made me misanthropic not SAS .


----------



## Agricola (Feb 20, 2015)

Not really, since most forums are worse than this one. At least here you might get some support for your problems. On most forums you will just get ripped to shreds if you talked about what is bothering you.


----------



## northernlass (Aug 20, 2014)

Pretty sure there is a connection between Social Anxiety Syndrome and Misanthropy. Sometimes I wish the world and his wife would just go away and leave me alone. Pick on somebody else would you? Give me a century or so off. Human nature sucks at times but we also need others because people aren't all bad. You just have to sort the wheat from the chaff and find the ones who will understand and support you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It's already a trash can


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

euphoria04 said:


> Whatever would we do without your snide, one-trick pony humor?


you'd be kinda boring and tumbleweedy like it is right now actually?

Also im pretty sure i got at least three or four tricks. I didnt spend 12 yrs at clown college to be disrespected like this


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I read the title as "masterpiece".


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

whenever i find myself spending too long a stretch of time on here, i take a step back and start getting a bit paranoid that all the bitterness and misanthropy going around in this place is gonna get to me and squeeze my icy grinch heart a fraction of an inch tighter.

a handful of kids here that i genuinely want to be friends with, but it's pretty damn hard when ya'll so damn avoidant, nawmsayin'?? but at least i know for the most part that it's not me, it's you.

(....ok, it's probably also partially me. but i'll never fess up to it and U CANT PROVE NUTHIN!!!11)


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*only being fired at work did that to me*

plebs

repeatedly ousted from first few perm jobs

then on the outer rim of fake HR recruitment agencies when inbuilt company HR seem unable to cope with sourcing staff

I was confidently superior to all people at work. That might have been my root origin of may failure

SAS doesn't fuel my anger further; only my elimination

are recruiters misantrophic?

nothing else was a problem so far. I was friendly and normal all my life, even after dismissals

Only this evil judging elimination industry spun my life out of order; I felt Braveheart instantly.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been a misanthrope for years. I blame Larry David.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I tend to see the good in people and I like people in general. I've never been a misanthrope.

As for this site - it's very obvious that we all have our own set of problems that make us difficult to get along with sometimes. I would never let a place like this affect how I see people in general.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I post here because I hate myself and crave suffering.


----------

